# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Văn hóa Uống Trà Bạc Hà của người Marốc

## hangnt

*Trà bạc hà còn gọi là trà Ả-rập hay thân thuộc hơn là whisky béc-be là đồ uống truyền thống của các nước A rập. Nó được pha từ lá chè xanh (thường là loại chè gunpowder) và lá bạc hà, có kèm theo rất nhiều đường và được uống rất nóng.* 



Tại Marốc, trà bạc hà là đồ uống dân tộc.
Trong số 20 quốc gia tiêu thụ nhiều trà nhất trên thế giới thì một nửa là các quốc gia Ả-rập.  Và trong các quốc gia Ả - Rập thì Marốc là đất nước tiêu thụ trà nhiều nhất. 

Trà có mặt ở Marốc từ cách đây 4 thế kỷ dưới hình thức quà tặng của các Đại sứ Anh cho Triều đình, khi đó nó còn là đồ uống của riêng Nhà Vua, sau đó là hoàng tộc và tầng lớp quý tộc. 

Một tiệc trà kéo dài ít nhất 2h và chỉ những người giàu mới có thể uống trà vì nó rất hiếm. Mãi đến chiến tranh Crimée vào năm 1854 việc uống trà mới được phổ biến ở Marốc.



Bộ ấm đẹp mắt thường được dùng pha trà bạc hà ở Marốc


Người Marốc ưa chuộng món trà bạc hà, họ coi trà bạc hà là đồ uống có tính nghi lễ thể hiện sự mến khách. Nó được pha từ lá chè xanh (thường là loại chè gunpowder) và lá bạc hà, có kèm theo rất nhiều đường và được uống rất nóng.

Ngoài việc giúp tiêu hoá các món ăn có nhiều chất béo và nhiều gia vị, người ta còn gán cho Trà bạc hà nhiều công dụng khác như làm giảm sự lo lắng, chăm sóc giấc ngủ, kích thích các giác quan, làm dịu bớt những nỗi đau của tuổi già... Trà được uống ở mọi nơi, mọi lúc và trong tất cả các tầng lớp xã hội.



Chè gunpowder - là một loại trà lục sao suốt, cánh chè tròn như thuốc súng hay cúc áo được sử dụng để pha trà bạc hà
Cách pha trà bạc hà của người marốc cầu kì cũng không kém gì cách pha trà của người nhật hay cách thưởng trà của người Trung Quốc. Người Marốc thường chọn loại chè gunpowder (chè thuốc súng) của Trung Quốc pha vào trong một cái ấm và rót nước sôi vào. Sau 2 phút, người ra đổ nước ra và cho những miếng đường rồi tiếp tục đổ nước sôi vào. Rồi cho thêm lá bạc hà tươi và để 15-20 phút đồng thời quấy đều. Để cho trà được đều, người ta thường rót nước trà vào những cái cốc rồi lại đổ vào ấm pha chè.



Trà Bạc Hà được uống ở mọi nơi, mọi lúc và trong tất cả các tầng lớp xã hội.
Tay giơ cao ấm trà (để tạo bọt), người ta rót nước trà vào những chiếc cốc thuỷ tinh nhỏ trong suốt hoặc được trang trí rất tinh tế. Khi được mời uống trà bạc hà, khách không nên từ chối vì đây là một cử chỉ thể hiện sự mến khách. Người béc-be ở Maroc có một câu tục ngữ “Chén trà thứ nhất ngọt ngào như cuộc sống, chén thứ hai dịu ngọt như tình yêu còn chén thứ ba cay đắng như cái chết”.



Khi rót trà vào cốc, bao giờ cũng phải giơ cao tay để tạo bọt
Tại Marốc, trà bạc hà là đồ uống dân tộc. Người Maroc cũng uống mọi lúc và mọi dịp: khi ký kết hợp đồng, đón khách, ăn xong, hoặc đơn giản để giải khát. Phong tục này có từ giữa thế kỷ 18 khi những chuyến hàng của người Anh cập cảng Maroc.



Một quán trà bạc hà "vỉa hè" tại Marốc

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Mình thích uống hương bạc hà lắm

----------

